# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Intrigue In The Dales [OOC]

## JNAProductions

> *System:* D&D 5E
> *Player Count:* Banshee plus up to three others
> *Style of Play:* Intrigue! Roleplay! Fighting!
> *Allowed Content:* If it's not on the list, don't ask.
> 
> 
> PHBDMGXanathar'sVolo'sMordenkainen'sRavnicaEberronTashasFizbansMonsters of the MultiverseUA, Homebrew, or anything else available for free, legally, and online by request. *Include a link with any request!*
> 
> *Character Creation:* Mythweavers preferred, but anything I can easily read is acceptable
> ...


Please repost all PC details, include a spoiler with your backstory, and claim a color.

IC Thread

----------


## Bansheexero

Hello, Thradis will use *royal blue* for dialogue.

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Lord Thradis the Fox was born and raised in the region of Ashildr, nestled among the rolling hills and forests of the land. From a young age, Thradis was fascinated by the stories of the fey and their magical powers. He was particularly drawn to the tales of the storm giants, powerful beings of elemental air who were known for their tumultuous moods and fierce tempers.

As he grew older, Thradis began to exhibit strange powers of his own, manifesting the ability to control and manipulate the air around him. It was then that his family revealed to him his true heritage - that he was descended from a storm giant on his mother's side, which explained his elemental abilities.

Despite this revelation, Thradis remained a disciplined and measured individual, with a calm and collected demeanor that belied his tumultuous ancestry. He dedicated himself to honing his abilities and becoming a formidable warrior, driven by a sense of duty and loyalty to the people of Ashildr.

Eventually, Thradis caught the attention of Lady Illing the Fair, the ruler of Ashildr. Impressed by his skill and dedication, she offered him a position as her man-at-arms, a role that Thradis accepted with pride and honor.

As he served Lady Illing, Thradis became known as a fierce and loyal defender of Ashildr and its people. He earned the respect and admiration of his fellow townspeople, and his reputation began to spread throughout the realm.

It was during this time that Thradis acquired his magical scimitar, Echoing Vow. The weapon was a gift from Lady Illing, presented to him in recognition of his years of faithful service. It was said to have been crafted by the fey themselves, imbued with powerful magic that amplifies the wielder's control over the elements.

Thradis now serves as Lady Illing's right-hand man, a trusted and respected member of her court. Despite his intense and charismatic nature, he remains a strongly disciplined and taciturn individual, always ready to defend Ashildr and its people from any threat. His loyalty is unshakeable, and he will stop at nothing to protect those he holds dear. So, he is a perfect man-at-arms for Lady Illing the Fair, who rules Ashildr.


*Spoiler: Character Image*
Show




Info on Retainers:

*Spoiler: Retainers*
Show


Retainer #1: Valet
Name: Garen
Race: Eladrin

Personality: Garen is a highly organized and efficient individual, always looking for ways to improve Lord Thradis' travel arrangements and make things run smoothly. He is also very loyal and protective of his lord, often going above and beyond to ensure his safety and comfort. Despite his serious demeanor, Garen has a dry sense of humor and can be quite witty when the mood strikes him.

Physical Description: Garen is tall and slender, with piercing blue eyes and long, flowing silver hair. He has a sharp jawline and a regal bearing, giving off an air of elegance and refinement.

Background: Garen was born into a wealthy eladrin family, but he always felt drawn to the world of knights and chivalry. He trained diligently in the arts of horsemanship and logistics, eventually earning a position as Lord Thradis' valet. He takes great pride in his work and considers it a great honor to serve such a renowned knight.


Retainer #2: Majordomo and Chef
Name: Alora
Race: Wood Elf

Personality: Alora is a kind and nurturing individual, always looking out for the well-being of Lord Thradis and his household. She is fiercely loyal and takes great pride in her cooking, always striving to create delicious and nourishing meals for her lord and his retainers. Despite her gentle nature, Alora is also fiercely independent and fiercely protective of those she cares about.

Physical Description: Alora is of average height for a wood elf, with long, curly brown hair and piercing green eyes. She has a warm and welcoming smile, and her slender frame is always bustling with energy.

Background: Alora grew up in a small village in the heart of the forest, where she learned the art of cooking and household management from her mother. She eventually caught the eye of Lord Thradis, who was in need of a capable majordomo and chef, and she has been with him ever since. She considers herself part of Lord Thradis' family and takes her duties very seriously.


Retainer #3: Appointment Scheduler
Name: Tilly
Race: Halfling

Personality: Tilly is a bubbly and outgoing individual, always looking for new social opportunities for Lord Thradis. She is highly skilled at networking and building relationships, and she takes great pride in her ability to keep Lord Thradis' social calendar organized and running smoothly. Despite her love of parties and social gatherings, Tilly is also fiercely loyal and protective of her lord, always looking out for his best interests.

Physical Description: Tilly is a petite halfling with short, curly brown hair and bright blue eyes. She has a round, cheerful face and a bubbly personality to match.

Background: Tilly grew up in a large halfling community, where she learned the importance of building relationships and networking. She eventually caught the eye of Lord Thradis, who was in need of a capable appointment scheduler, and she has been with him ever since. She considers herself part of Lord Thradis' family and takes her duties very seriously.

----------


## Dusk Raven

I find it amusing how everyone has various ties to the leaders of their dales, or otherwise has some status, and Emera's just a young woman from Ingar. I may need to amend my backstory to have some sort of official standing. As for her color, I think *Indigo* will do. It's either that or Black, but I'll go with Indigo since that has actual color. Also, it's my second-favorite color behind black itself.

In any event, here's her sheet: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2559750

*Spoiler: History*
Show

Emera was ten when her powers began to manifest, when she started gaining the power of darkness, and started hearing the whispers, too faint to make out, but present all the same. It wasnt long before word of her powers began to spread, and before her eleventh birthday she was kidnapped by a secretive cult known only as the Followers of the Eternal Dark. The cult had determined that her powers were due to her destiny as the avatar of the dark entity they worshiped. From that point on, she was both their prisoner and their chosen one, and they began to raise her to accept the role fate had for her.

Of course, this upbringing was interrupted after five years, when a group of good-aligned adventurers raided the camps base, seemingly wiping out the cult. They discovered Emera in her quarters, and since she was not hostile to them, they listened to her story of how shed been kidnapped by the cult, and spared her. She told them she had nowhere to go, and asked to join them, promising to aid them with her powers. They accepted, and for a time she journeyed with them. She did not, at any point, tell them of her true nature, or why the cult had such an interest in her.

Over time, her powers grew, but so did the strength of the whispers in her mind. Though still mostly indistinct, and in an alien language, they occasionally became understandable, giving her fragments of advice or suggesting courses of action. The rest of the time, the whispers became soft background noise. Eventually, she even started to find it comforting. Likewise, shes at peace with what she believes is her fate, to become a vessel for the darkness that lies beyond. The darkness without is her home, the darkness within is her strength. It flows out from her magic and flows through her very soul. When in the dark, shes at peace. Without the darkness, shes nothing. Or so she believes.

But there remains a question she cannot truly answer - is this inner peace and stability the true nature of the entity she serves? Or is it her own self shining through? Is her strength of will and determination because the darkness is always with her? Or perhaps was the darkness drawn to her because of the strength of her soul?


*Spoiler: Images (warning, big)*
Show

----------


## Bansheexero

> I find it amusing how everyone has various ties to the leaders of their dales, or otherwise has some status, and Emera's just a young woman from Ingar. I may need to amend my backstory to have some sort of official standing. As for her color, I think *Indigo* will do. It's either that or Black, but I'll go with Indigo since that has actual color. Also, it's my second-favorite color behind black itself.
> 
> In any event, here's her sheet: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2559750
> 
> *Spoiler: History*
> Show
> 
> Emera was ten when her powers began to manifest, when she started gaining the power of darkness, and started hearing the whispers, too faint to make out, but present all the same. It wasnt long before word of her powers began to spread, and before her eleventh birthday she was kidnapped by a secretive cult known only as the Followers of the Eternal Dark. The cult had determined that her powers were due to her destiny as the avatar of the dark entity they worshiped. From that point on, she was both their prisoner and their chosen one, and they began to raise her to accept the role fate had for her.
> 
> ...



Well, Ingar was one of the two places the AI said you might go, and of the two, it was the one you'd have a more peaceful existence in. The other one it suggested was Odell, where it suggested you'd be actively persecuted in. Also, indigo is my primary favorite color too, but I like to match my characters a bit, and blue seemed more fitting. Still, indigo goes well with silver or gold.

You're character should represent an interesting foil to my own, as both have latent power that manifested when older, we just sort of forked in direction after that point. Emera was involved with a cult, whereas Thradis has a more privileged upbringing, albeit with several earned accolades.

----------


## Awful

Laugh-of-the-Avalanche,  a powerful envoy from Ogmund. As the Queen's Champion, she has come to  find out what's the matter and give it a good thrashing with the help of  her war mammoth.

She will speak in *Teal*.

----------


## Bansheexero

So, waiting on Heavenblade then. Should be . . . interesting without a dedicated healer. I have Healing Word and Mass Healing Word, and I believe Heavenblade had Cure Wounds. I don't believe anybody has Spare the Dying or Revivify though. I have Greater Restoration, but I'll probably tend to use that spell slot for other things.

----------


## JNAProductions

> So, waiting on Heavenblade then. Should be . . . interesting without a dedicated healer. I have Healing Word and Mass Healing Word, and I believe Heavenblade had Cure Wounds. I don't believe anybody has Spare the Dying or Revivify though. I have Greater Restoration, but I'll probably tend to use that spell slot for other things.


I'm assuming Heavenblade is probably busy with holiday stuff.

Hopefully they'll be able to post by Monday!

----------


## Heavenblade

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2733901

*Spoiler: Captain Evelyn Star, Retired?*
Show



Captain Evelyn star, decorated captain of the army of Tore, formerly married to Skald Halustra rodesa (deceased), was content with living out the rest of her days in the home her army pension paid for, grumpily staring through the window whenever anyone came close.

But the Dales had other plans. She was called before the council of Tore, and knew even before speaking it would be about Odell. How could it not be? After losing a leg in battle, the only use the council had for her is her knowledge and connection in the scaled city.
Knowledge she acquired through hard work connections she made by fighting side-by side with the lizardfolk, memories she collected when she found her true love - a young lizard battle singer named Halustra, who died tragically in the battle that cost her her leg.

But duty calls, and Evelyn is nothing if not loyal. So she packed her bags, took her walking cane, and went to meet the council.



*Spoiler: Description*
Show


Outside of her suit of armor, Captain Star is regularly described as "average". Her scruffy face, broken nose, bright hair and dark eyes fit the general description of a woman who came from the worker neighbours of the shining wheel - probably because she did come from them. She carries a simple metal walking cane, decorated with a single hexagonal silver cog at the top. She is also missing a leg from her knee downwards, but she tends to avoid discussing that matter.

The particularly keen-eyed viewer would notice that her stance is that of a military veteran, that her eyes are sharper than a hawk's, that behind every piece of cloth lies a well-defined muscle - and by that point she probably noticed you staring and shot one of her famous death glares.

Inside her armor, however...its different. Her breastplae extends into two battle gauntlets, the Cog at the top of her walking cane shifts into a shimmering shield. Metal boots lock into place, as lightning starts crackling around her body. What looked like a simple pet mouse turns out to be a small machine that serves as her eyes in the back and scout at the front. Her mighty lightning launcher, which she used to talk down dozens of enemies at the time, is ready to blast. To those who only see her only in a battle-ready mode, it seems that the famous Captain Star of Tore has never left the battlefield.
Only those who see her doff the armor realise that the Battlefield has never left HER, as well.




Captain Star, Reporting for duty

I do have cure wounds, and also revivify!

----------


## Bansheexero

> https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2733901
> 
> *Spoiler: Captain Evelyn Star, Retired?*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Evelyn star, decorated captain of the army of Tore, formerly married to Skald Halustra rodesa (deceased), was content with living out the rest of her days in the home her army pension paid for, grumpily staring through the window whenever anyone came close.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming your character has a prosthetic of some sort, and your background mentioned a cane. Would your prosthetic be powered or is it standard, with your armor providing powered movement?

----------


## JNAProductions

Added the IC thread link to the first post.

Let's get this party started! :)

Though, if you're busy celebrating a holiday, don't feel you have to interrupt that for this. Enjoy!

----------


## Bansheexero

Giving a few insight checks as people stroll in, or on whomever is already there. I forgot to do this on my IC post. I cast Enhance Ability (Wisdom), so each check is made with advantage. I'll do 5 checks, to assess the other three of the group, one to assess the visitors from Odell, and the other to assess the people from Ingar who are hosting.

*Spoiler: Insight checks*
Show


Check 1: (1d20+9)[*26*] or (1d20+9)[*12*]
Check 2: (1d20+9)[*29*] or (1d20+9)[*11*]
Check 3: (1d20+9)[*21*] or (1d20+9)[*29*]
Check 4: (1d20+9)[*29*] or (1d20+9)[*24*]
Check 5: (1d20+9)[*12*] or (1d20+9)[*23*]



Edit: Wow, 3 Nat 20's

----------


## JNAProductions

Damn, nice!

I'll assign the first check to Ingar people, the next check to Odell's folks, and then the last three will be in the order of:

3: Emera
4: Captain Star
5: Laugh

I will let the other players tell you what you get with those Insight results.

*Spoiler: Insight DC 26-Ingar*
Show

They seem a little on edge, but are taking it in stride. They're professionals, and if you had to guess, this place of meeting isn't terribly uncommon... But the people who you're meeting are.

They're dutiful, though, and will work to keep everyone within safe, secure, and secret.

*Spoiler: Insight DC 29-Odell*
Show

They're harder to read, given the relative racial differences. But from what you can see, they are spooked, far more than those from Ingar. They hide it well, but they think the poop's about to hit the fan.

But, in brighter news, they are here in good faith.

----------


## Dusk Raven

*Spoiler: Results for Insight Check*
Show

Emera is pretty hard to read -- but with a roll like that, you could see through all but the most deceptive of individuals. Emera definitely gives a different impression than the others here -- and not just because of her magical abilities (she has that magical _air_ to her). She doesn't have that noble or at least official bearing that the others no doubt have. Otherwise, she seems intently focused on the other attendees, likely scrutinizing them the same way you are.

((Not sure what else to reveal at this stage, but I hope this is satisfactory))


I'd like to make a few Insight checks as well, though I'm not sure how many to make. Perhaps the same number that Thradis made - though mine won't be made with advantage.

----------


## JNAProductions

*Spoiler: Insight DC 14, Ingar*
Show

You're working with professionals here. They'll make sure you stay safe, secure, and secret.

*Spoiler: Insight DC 15, Odell*
Show

They're hard to read, but you get the sense they're on edge.

----------


## Heavenblade

Investigating here since I made a mistake in the IC thread- 
(1d20+11)[*27*]

----------


## JNAProductions

Yeah, you can't edit rolls into a post. This thread might help enlighten those not super familiar with the roller.

*Spoiler: Investigation DC 27-Odell*
Show

Looking closely, you can see a few little marks of rank and veteran status on the small lizardfolk. Most notably, they have a large bronze scale, barely visible from the corner of a pouch. It's one of Ruehl's scales-a mark of privilege, honor, and respect.

----------


## Bansheexero

Emara's results:

*Spoiler: Insight*
Show

Thradis appears intensely focused on the situation. Beyond that, he is in a more reactive state, waiting to see what happens before making any judgments. He comes across as rather aloof at the moment, as he is unsure what will transpire.


Evelyn's results

*Spoiler: Investigation*
Show

 I will give different information here, since I would not translate investigation to give much on motive directly. Thradis is well kept and disciplined, but dresses relatively simply for his higher station. You can tell he is from Ashildr, and his elemental heritage is rather obvious since he smells of ozone and petrichor and if you get near him, your hair stands on end from static. His blade at his side stands out, being far more ornate than the rest of his attire, which you deduce was a reward for exceptional service. His countenance projects staunch professionalism. He most likely has some military experience, like Evelyn, though most likely on a smaller scale, most likely skirmishes and smaller strike teams.



Edit: Not that I see it mattering immediately, but Thradis does have Blindsight out to 10 feet from his one fighting style, in the event somebody is invisible and within that range.

----------


## Awful

For those peering at Laugh:
*Spoiler: Insight on Laugh*
Show


An outlander from Ogmund - clearly used to violence. She's bedecked in trophies, suggestign she's pretty used to hunting and battle. One of them, golden and shiny than the rest, is new, and shows the sigil of Ogmund.

She's wary too, but trying not to show it in favour of a casual manner. Is being pushy to see how the others react.

----------


## Bansheexero

> For those peering at Laugh:
> *Spoiler: Insight on Laugh*
> Show
> 
> 
> An outlander from Ogmund - clearly used to violence. She's bedecked in trophies, suggestign she's pretty used to hunting and battle. One of them, golden and shiny than the rest, is new, and shows the sigil of Ogmund.
> 
> She's wary too, but trying not to show it in favour of a casual manner. Is being pushy to see how the others react.


FYI your link to your character sheet on your IC post is the wrong sheet.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Rolling my History check here so I know what the result is before I come up with an IC post.

(1d20+5)[*21*]

----------


## Bansheexero

Rolling History (1d20+6)[*22*]

Edit: Hurray, the one knowledge skill I'm trained in.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Rolling History [roll0]
> 
> Edit: Hurray, the one knowledge skill I'm trained in.


Nice.

Ill address the IC when I get home from work. :)

----------


## Awful

(1d20+1)[*2*] hist

My first roll is a nat 1. What a good sign, heh.

----------


## Bansheexero

Thradis probably would keep his deductions to himself, since he does not know much about the other attendees, but for the sake of keeping things jotted down, he believes the following from what the Lizardfolk said:

- The enemy strikes with either some form of poison or mind-affecting magic, given their champion's comatose state and general lack of grievous physical wounds. It could also be a combination of the two.

- The enemy strikes either solo or in relatively small numbers, since the lizardfolk had time to draw their weapons. Thet said that they were spread out as if they were searching. If they were attacked by a group, their fall pattern would be much more erratic and fewer might have their weapons drawn, or at least they would have more injuries. Alternatively, they could have been ambushed, but in that case, they would have died clumped together or sought cover, the latter of which is unlikely, because there was no mention of projectiles in their wounds or on the land where they died. Either way, people don't tend to search for their enemies when facing a large group.

- Chances are low it was an animal of some sort. If it were a predator, the bodies would most likely either be taken or shown more signs of damage when scried upon, since the animal would start in on its food. If it was done  to protect territory, Thradis would feel it safe to assume the lizardfolk were familiar with the fauna in their region and would know what to look for. More importantly, they would most likely not waste time searching for an animal and focus more on treating their injuries comrades to limit casualties.

- The enemy probably could not fly and most likely struck at close range, since otherwise, it would most likely stand out that they would have drawn their bows.

- If it were something like a dragon, the battlefield would be more of a spectacle and there would have been more injuries.

- This leaves two potential categories: either this was the result of traps that were sprung by the group, which would explain why their bodies were left undisturbed, or it was an intentional incursion, in which case, they could be trying to lure in more victims.

- If it was done by some creature, it is most likely some form of mage or unit highly capable of stealth. Alternatively, there is a chance it could be some form of undead, but if this took place during the day, there are few types that could do that.

Thradis is more familiar with small skirmishes, so he leans in that direction. I could be wrong, but that is what he would suspect with the data given.

----------


## Awful

Yeah, I'd mostly agree. 
The initial description does make me think _vampire_, what with mind-twisting, and drained blood, and you can get spellcaster variants of them, too.

We'll see if they actually answer when and where, because of course, if this seemed to happen in the middle of the day - the attacks, and whatever this nondescript ruckus was - then that'd put a pin in that tenuous theory.

----------


## Bansheexero

I do have a few questions regarding, well, I guess it falls under foreign policy. While the Dales are ostensibly at peace, it seemed somewhat bound to the diplomatic machinations of Ingar, and not necessarily independently sustainable. My first question is why Ashildr would even care about what happens in Odell and what their policy in addressing the matter is. As an envoy, what degree of intervention is Thradis expected to give and how much autonomy he has here. As a lower ranking noble, he does not have much say over the military position of Ashildr, so I reason he would take the information and send message back to his homeland to await further instructions. Acting recklessly could reflect badly on his homeland as he is serving as a representative, so I am trying to figure out to which degree Thradis is allowed to provide direct aid and in what particular interest? I get the basic notion that he is present to determine what level of threat the news presents Ashildr, but I am trying to think of a reason of why he would not simply return home, talk to Lady Illing about the news, and let her decide the next move.

Sorry, I may be looking a bit too deeply into this. It just seems weird that a foreign nation with which there is a tenuous peace mentions something happening within their own borders and all of the other areas immediately jump in to assist. It's like there are a series of mysterious disappearances in France and suddenly Germany and Spain jump in to investigate. Are we able to determine why each of our nations would help ourselves as a sort of self-determined national policy, or is that determined independently of our input? Basically, I'm asking if we, the players tell you why we were sent and what we are expected and allowed to do or do we take the GM's lead, and if so, what is it?

----------


## Bansheexero

Thradis makes a History check and spends a Superiority die for Tactical Assessment (Shame I can't use Bardic Inspiration on myself for this)

[Roll]1d20+1d8+6[/roll]

----------


## Bansheexero

Sorry, thought I could get away with that, here is the roll

(1d20+6)[*26*] + (1d8)[*7*]

Edit: Damn, another nat 20 and almost a nat 8 on the other die. I have never rolled this consistently well ever on this site. I feel like I have a lot of critical failures in my future.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Sorry, thought I could get away with that, here is the roll
> 
> [roll0] + [roll1]
> 
> Edit: Damn, another nat 20 and almost a nat 8 on the other die. I have never rolled this consistently well ever on this site. I feel like I have a lot of critical failures in my future.


Holy crap. I did say it wouldn't be easy, but 33 is DAMN GOOD. Damn good.

*Spoiler: History DC 33*
Show

First off, you know exactly where you can find more info on this in Ashildr. Though you're not sure what more there is-you got most of it known to you.

Generations ago, at least five thousand years, there was a warlord. Argos, a brute of a man who came from the northernmost spine of the world with armies and hordes, laying devastation to the Dalelands and beyond. His forces wielded terrible powers of frozen fury, their blades and armor made of ice hard as steel. It's said that Argos made a pact with some fell frozen force, and it granted him powers beyond that of any mortal.

Something that Argos' elites could do was to drain the life from any open wound-leaving nothing but a frozen corpse behind. A simple gash, in the presence of one of these possessed warriors, would find itself leaking blood and vital essence, until nothing remained.

He was defeated, eventually, by a hero from the Dales. A young woman by the name of Sentess, who wielded the Blade of Sun's Fury and slew Argos in pitched combat.

Reports diverge at this point, with some claiming Argos' forces were all melted within a day. Other sources claim that most of the forces were simply living things, that continued to fight on until they were forced to retreat without their leader.

There's a litany of other details of varying amounts of veracity you can recall, such as formations, specific battles, supply line and convoy details... None of which is particularly important for the moment.

----------


## Dusk Raven

I'm not going to get anywhere near that high, but I'll still make the attempt.

(1d20+5)[*18*]

----------


## Bansheexero

Well, at least now nobody else needs to roll for it. While not the absolute highest I could get, mathematically, somebody with a 20 int and expertise in history would still cap at 33. As for the message spell, I figured since it was a cantrip, I could just hit with multiple castings, but either way, I figured it was the Lizardfolk's business, and if they wish to disclose to everybody, that's on them.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Well, at least now nobody else needs to roll for it. While not the absolute highest I could get, mathematically, somebody with a 20 int and expertise in history would still cap at 33. As for the message spell, I figured since it was a cantrip, I could just hit with multiple castings, but either way, I figured it was the Lizardfolk's business, and if they wish to disclose to everybody, that's on them.


You're still visibly casting a spell-but yeah, you can spam it.

----------


## Bansheexero

If you wish to narrate further, I'm good, though not sure if anybody else has input.

----------


## Dusk Raven

I certainly don't, much though I wish I did. But other people have analyzed the data we've been given better than I could, and Emera otherwise has nothing to suggest.

----------


## JNAProductions

You know, there was GONNA be a surprise.

And then I looked at your passive perception scores. :P

*Init Rolls*
(3d20)[*16*][*3*][*5*](24) Enemies
(1d20+3)[*18*] Evelyn
(1d20+4)[*9*] (1d20+4)[*20*] Laugh
(1d20+4)[*17*] Emera
(1d20+10)[*17*] Thradis

*Order*
20 Laugh
19 Enemy One
18 Evelyn
17 Thradis
17 Emera
8 Enemy Two
6 Enemy Three

----------


## Bansheexero

Are the two on the roof within Misty Step range? If not, I can deal with at least one of them through another method, and possibly take one out temporarily. Also, if an attack manages to hit me before my turn, I'll cast Silvery Barbs.

----------


## Awful

Couple of questions: where's my main man Rumble-Of-The-Mountain, and can he hear me call for his assistance?

Also, am I the only one outside?

----------


## JNAProductions

> Are the two on the roof within Misty Step range? If not, I can deal with at least one of them through another method, and possibly take one out temporarily. Also, if an attack manages to hit me before my turn, I'll cast Silvery Barbs.


Yes, they are.




> Couple of questions: where's my main man Rumble-Of-The-Mountain, and can he hear me call for his assistance?
> 
> Also, am I the only one outside?


Your mammoth is stabled near the edge of the city. So nowhere near you.

You're right at the entrance, the rest of the party members are inside.

----------


## Bansheexero

Huh, just realized that Jack of All Trades wording would actually allow me to apply it to initiative as well, so I would have rolled a 19 (5 from Dex, 5 from Alert, 2 from JoAT, and a 7 on the roll). Apparently if I had counterspell or telekinesis, it would apply there as well.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Huh, just realized that Jack of All Trades wording would actually allow me to apply it to initiative as well, so I would have rolled a 19 (5 from Dex, 5 from Alert, 2 from JoAT, and a 7 on the roll). Apparently if I had counterspell or telekinesis, it would apply there as well.


Correct you are.

----------


## Awful

Ah, that's disappointing, but c'est la vie, I'll get my post out tomorrow.

----------


## Awful

Phone posting which is Spain without the s when trying to use the diceroller, but my net is down and I'm already late:

I'll rage as BA, move and attack the guy by the wall.

If I grow to large size, would I next turn be able to attack the lads on the roof without issue?

Attack one:
(1d20+10)[*23*]
Damage: (1d10+9)[*14*] + (1d6)[*2*]
Attack two:
(1d20+10)[*23*]
Damage: (1d10+9)[*19*] + (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## JNAProductions

> Phone posting which is Spain without the s when trying to use the diceroller, but my net is down and I'm already late:
> 
> I'll rage as BA, move and attack the guy by the wall.
> 
> If I grow to large size, would I next turn be able to attack the lads on the roof without issue?
> 
> Attack one:
> [roll0]
> Damage: [roll1] + [roll2]
> ...


Yes, you would. But those 23s are gonna hit regardless.

41 damage on one of the goons, unless splitting attacks.

----------


## JNAProductions

(1d6)[*2*] more piercing damage from that crit.

Poison damage is NOT multiplied due to being a rider save.

----------


## Dusk Raven

> Poison damage is NOT multiplied due to being a rider save.


Glad my DM in another campaign didn't know that. My imp familiar was far more lethal than it had any right to be, in part due to some great crits.

----------


## Awful

Con save:
(1d20+10)[*13*] or (1d20+10)[*26*]

That's a pass, so overall I take 9 damage.

Also, can we get like a description of our attackers? We don't know their size or their species, or even what weapon they're carrying. If they look like a spellcaster or not. All that is stuff that can affect who we target first and what actions we take.

If nothing else, it's harder to write fluff when there's absolutely nothing to go off.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Con save:
> [roll0] or [roll1]
> 
> That's a pass, so overall I take 9 damage.
> 
> Also, can we get like a description of our attackers? We don't know their size or their species, or even what weapon they're carrying. If they look like a spellcaster or not. All that is stuff that can affect who we target first and what actions we take.
> 
> If nothing else, it's harder to write fluff when there's absolutely nothing to go off.


Fair!

They're dressed in ordinary-looking grey cloaks, but thick enough and covering enough to conceal their faces. They each have a single visible knife, the kind that people carry for utility and potentially defense-this is not the weapon the assailant attacked with, instead an envenomed blade drawn from within the cloaks.
They're not super tall-you'd peg them all as being in the five to six feet range, though precise measurements will have to wait.

You do not spy any runes, talismans, charms, wands, etc. that would mark them as casters, but with the thick cloaks, they could be hiding something-and in fact, they all have lumps on the cloaks that could easily be explained by them having something hidden under them.

----------


## Bansheexero

Hoo boy, there is a lot of conditional stuff here depending upon rolls.

So, the basic gist is Thradis will Misty Step up to the roof behind one of the enemies and attack them, and if I can remove their ability to perform an attack of opportunity, he moves to cover.

So, let's start with the easy part, bonus action Misty Step to enemy, and attack once, which if it hits, using Trip Attack and Defensive Flurry.

*Spoiler: First attack*
Show


Attack (1d20+9)[*12*]
Damage (1d6+5)[*7*] slashing and (1d6)[*5*] thunder damage
If hit, add (1d8)[*3*] (Trip) + (1d8)[*7*] (Flurry) slashing damage and target has to make a DC 17 Strength Saving Throw or fall prone
If target makes the save, take reaction to cast Silvery Barbs to force disadvantage and give advantage to Evelyn Star's next roll.

If crit, add (1d6)[*3*] + (1d8)[*1*] (Trip) + (1d8)[*7*] (Flurry) slashing damage and (1d6)[*4*] thunder damage


The next attack depends on the result of the first attack. If the target is tripped, no additional dice will be used, if I hit but did not trip then Pushing Attack to push the target off of the roof (if possible, otherwise use Trip Attack) will be added if the second attack is successful, if the previous attack missed and this one hits, I will do both Pushing/Trip Attack and Defensive Flurry.

*Spoiler:  Second attack*
Show


Attack (1d20+9)[*25*]
If advantage (1d20+9)[*28*]
Damage (1d6+5)[*10*] slashing and (1d6)[*6*] thunder damage
If hit and target is not prone, add (1d8)[*4*] slashing damage and target must make a DC 17 Strength Saving Throw and be pushed 15 feet away (if this pushes him off of the roof, otherwise, use tripping attack)

If hit, but previous attack missed, add (1d8)[*4*] slashing damage and target has to make a DC 17 Strength Saving throw or be pushed off of roof or fall prone
If target makes the save and I did not take my reaction previously, take reaction to cast Silvery Barbs to force disadvantage and give advantage to Evelyn Star's next roll.

If crit, add (1d6)[*3*] slashing damage and (1d6)[*2*] thunder damage, if Pushing/Trip Attack procced, add (1d8)[*7*] slashing damage, and if Defensive Flurry procced add (1d8)[*2*] slashing damage


If the target was knocked prone rather than missed or pushed off of the roof and not dead, then Thradis uses Action Surge to attack twice more, then move behind cover. If the target is off of the roof, then move behind cover without Actions Surge

*Spoiler: Actions Surge attacks*
Show


Attack 3 (with advantage) (1d20+9)[*11*] or (1d20+9)[*21*]
Damage (1d6+5)[*10*] slashing damage and (1d6)[*2*] thunder damage
If crit, add (1d6)[*3*] slashing damage and (1d6)[*3*] thunder damage

Attack 4 (with advantage) (1d20+9)[*27*] or (1d20+9)[*17*]
Damage (1d6+5)[*8*] slashing damage and (1d6)[*6*] thunder damage
If crit, add (1d6)[*2*] slashing damage and (1d6)[*3*] thunder damage


Edit: So, AC is 21 until the end of my next turn, just need to hear from DM and saving throws before I describe my action

----------


## JNAProductions

(1d20)[*7*] against DC 17 to avoid being pushed. 20 damage from that attack, by the way.
(1d20)[*4*] _Barbs_ reroll, if needed.

Your first attack missed, so you would NOT have advantage on that third attack roll, unless _Barbs_ goes off. Which means attack three misses. But four hits, for 14.

Ah crap. Roll an extra d6 in your next post, for fall damage on the assailant that was pushed off.

----------


## Bansheexero

> (1d6)[*1*] against DC 17 to avoid being pushed. 20 damage from that attack, by the way.
> [roll1] _Barbs_ reroll, if needed.
> 
> Your first attack missed, so you would NOT have advantage on that third attack roll, unless _Barbs_ goes off. Which means attack three misses. But four hits, for 14.
> 
> Ah crap. Roll an extra d6 in your next post, for fall damage on the assailant that was pushed off.


If I pushed the target off of the roof (as I assume my first attack missed), then they would no longer be in front of me to attack, so I would not use actions surge take my third and fourth attack. Advantage would only be if the target was tripped, which they weren't, so I only made two attacks and hit once (sorry, I know it is confusing, it is easier to delineate at RL sessions). As for damage from falling, it would be (1d6)[*1*]

Edit: So, for recap, the target was attacked twice, hit once for 20 damage and pushed off of the roof and took another 1 damage. Thradis then just used his movement to get behind any cover that may be available, and his AC is 21 currently from Defensive Flurry. Only 1 more Superiority Die and 1 Bardic Inspiration were spent (since they are triggered on hit, rather than on declaring an attack)

----------


## JNAProductions

There were two roof assailants-you'd provoke an AoO from the other one still. If you don't want to risk provoking, ignore the below spoiler.

*Spoiler: Attack*
Show

(1d20+6)[*12*]
(1d6+3)[*7*] Piercing
(7d6)[*25*] Poison, halved on DC 15 Con Save

----------


## Bansheexero

Since Silvery Barbs still hasn't triggered, I'll use it on the first attack that would otherwise hit me, since it needs a successful roll to be able to cast it, and give the advantage to myself for the next round I guess. Sorry, *Heavenblade*, I tried to give you sneak attack for maybe a ranged spell or something, but they failed their save.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Since Silvery Barbs still hasn't triggered, I'll use it on the first attack that would otherwise hit me, since it needs a successful roll to be able to cast it, and give the advantage to myself for the next round I guess.


Alright.

Emera's up, I think?

----------


## Bansheexero

> Alright.
> 
> Emera's up, I think?


It's Evelyn, then Emera

----------


## Heavenblade

reply coming later today.

----------

